# music while out on a solo ride



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

what kind of music does everyone listen to while riding? i need some new bands to check out or maybe a new genre! I love listening to country and rock while riding not so much rap idk why lol.. any input would be great! thanks in advance!


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

I have my iPod set on shuffle when I do solo rides.
All I know is, the faster the song is the faster the crazier I ride.
On climbs I like faster songs too.


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

It's like the opposite for me. When I am bombin hills the crazy music gets me going!


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

jmike1487 said:


> what kind of music does everyone listen to while riding? i need some new bands to check out or maybe a new genre!


i have found alot of new bands both in the genre i like and in others using pandora and last.fm since they will play artists similar to one of your favorites you can enter.


----------



## likeaboss (Jan 1, 2012)

honkonbobo said:


> i have found alot of new bands both in the genre i like and in others using pandora and last.fm since they will play artists similar to one of your favorites you can enter.


+1 for Pandora.


----------



## honkonbobo (Nov 18, 2006)

jmike1487 said:


> what kind of music does everyone listen to while riding? i need some new bands to check out or maybe a new genre!


i have found alot of new bands both in the genre i like and in others using pandora and last.fm since they will play artists similar to one of your favorites you can enter.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 1, 2008)

Atlas Genius.


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

I really don't mean to be "that guy", but I have never understood riding with headphones.

It has nothing to do with hearing nature, being a spiritual experience (as some feel), or anything of that sort...but it has to do with safety of you and others. Can you hear people that want to pass? Can you hear someone yelling for help if they went off the trail and are hurt? Things of that sort. I have, personally, run into many problems with riders (and runners) with headphones.

I'm not telling people to not use them...do what you want. I just ask that if you do have headphones on...please don't phase out into your own world. Try to be even more attentive than you usually are.


----------



## owtdorz (Apr 26, 2012)

Rammstein, TOOL, Kid Rock, Korn, Static X, Limp Bizkit, Pink Floyd, Alan Parsons, GAMMA, STP, Genisis, etc. 
It depends on where and what I'm doing.


----------



## kdaly1 (Oct 10, 2012)

gearwhine said:


> I really don't mean to be "that guy", but I have never understood riding with headphones.
> 
> It has nothing to do with hearing nature, being a spiritual experience (as some feel), or anything of that sort...but it has to do with safety of you and others. Can you hear people that want to pass? Can you hear someone yelling for help if they went off the trail and are hurt? Things of that sort. I have, personally, run into many problems with riders (and runners) with headphones.
> 
> I'm not telling people to not use them...do what you want. I just ask that if you do have headphones on...please don't phase out into your own world. Try to be even more attentive than you usually are.


I truly feel the same way. I would love to use head phones, but you'll never be that aware of your surroundings if you are.. Or if something is wrong with your bike.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

The Black Angels

The Jezabels

Massive Attack

Mogwai

Morcheeba

Pixies

Placebo

Sleater Kinney

Floater

Steve Earle and Robert Earl Keen

Listen to stuff about half the time when riding solo, never when riding with others.


----------



## Piratefly (Oct 26, 2012)

I've been digging dubstep recently...Swedish House Mafia, Knifeparty, Skrillex, Pendulum


----------



## Bokchoicowboy (Aug 7, 2007)

For music I play a variety of stuff, as I have a very eclectic taste in music. Over the last year or so I have been listening to stuff from VeloBeats. Free downloads at Soundcloud, VeloBeats is the idea of John Braynard from Wash. DC when he wanted to ride with music that promoted a good spin via rhythm and beat. A lot of his stuff is roadie centric, but he has some great mixes that translate well to mountain biking (has some stuff focused on Cyclocross too). I really like his "Fall Chill Step" and "Fall Chill Step II" mixes. Music style runs through a variety of genres, but there is a lot of dubstep and electronic/club/house. He even made a hip-hop/rap mix. Lately he has had a few guest mixes posted as well.

VeloBeats on Soundcloud

Velobeats website, where you can see which artists are in each mix

As far as using headphones while riding, I have been using a single-sided headphone for the last two years. Both channels are piped through one earbud, allowing for unrestricted hearing out of the other ear. Not an immersive sound experience to be sure, but you would be surprised at how quick you get adapted to listening to music this way. I have been able to hear things going wonky with my bike as well as hear other riders coming up behind me from a distance.

Headphones are sold by Far End Gear. A review is herel.


----------



## drizzoh (Jul 18, 2012)

This is going to be super subjective per listener, but I like alternative rock/nu metal and rap. Lostprophets, Atreyu (old), and Mac Miller are what's typically on my playlist. Do have some chill music too such as Statistics, and Crystal Method.


----------



## 1 cog frog (Dec 21, 2004)

I don't ride with headphones, but music that is moving me lately:

Matisyahu

Mumford and Sons

Eddie Vedder

Pearl Jam

Kings of Leon

+1 for Pandora, it has introduced me to some great music that is similar to what I already like!

frog


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I like the music of my own thoughts, the riding experience, and whats going on around me, thats plenty enough music for me....


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

jmike1487 said:


> what kind of music does everyone listen to while riding? i need some new bands to check out or maybe a new genre! I love listening to country and rock while riding not so much rap idk why lol.. any input would be great! thanks in advance!


Just the rhythm of the ride and the melody in my mind.

Nothing else--ever.


----------



## galbraithrider (Sep 28, 2005)

I don't always ride with headphones cause I like the music of my tires on dirt more but... Lately I've using some ironman yurbuds and its amazing how much ambient noise you can still hear while riding like equestrian traffic,trail runners, and traffic.


----------



## Gordon Shumway (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree with both music and non-music folks in regards to riding. Depends on the trail and mood for me. I don't listen to music at all during the heavy rattlesnake months/weather, especially if I'm hiking. If I do listen to music I find myself listening to a lot of punk, not new stuff but old school punk and 90's punk like Adolescents, Bad Religion, NOFX, Vandals, Millincollin, Pennywise, 88 Fingers Louie, Lagwagon, etc. Oh, I also throw some Primus in for some randomness..


----------



## vapezilla (Jan 27, 2012)

Slayer


----------



## J Hartman (Nov 8, 2012)

Mudvayne, bullet for my valentine, lamb of god, etc. etc. mostly a heavy rock / metal mixture.


----------



## ja001son (Feb 27, 2011)

I listen to music when I run, can always go longer with tunes, but when on my bike not being able to hear my surroundings makes me uncomfortable, I guess because Im moving faster.


----------



## SB Trails (Sep 14, 2012)

Pandora and or sirius on my Cell phone+bluetooth headphones(no wires) =the only way to ride ... Nothing better then out in nature, hammering while listening to some good music... Then come home-- enjoy a beer and a slice of pizza.. THAT is a gooood liven..


----------



## gcappy (Jul 1, 2012)

I would love to try listening to some music but I live and ride in a very rural area and have often come upon or been advanced upon by people out in the wild. Nothing ever troublesome so far but I just would not feel save not being able to hear some one approaching or hear some one screaming for help.

Though if I did listen it would be Eric C. or The Black Crows.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Speakerphone in backpack.loud enough to hear, but get 5' away and doesn't bother anyone else. Slacker radio much better than pandora.
Or winamp and shuffle my music.


----------



## ltspd1 (Nov 25, 2007)

None. I love the sound of tires rolling over dirt, the sound of my breathing on a climb, the chirping of birds, etc.


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

I've tried it once but I didn't enjoy it too much. I'd much rather listen to the woods and my tires railing a corner but that's just me. Plus like others have stated, It's tough to listen to people wanting to pass or yell for help when you've got your pump up music blasting in your ears.


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

Im another, music is for everywhere but the trails.... use you wits, listen to the trails, ride your bike and hear who is coming ahead. You are endangering yourself and more important other people ! Dont use earphones while riding a bike.


----------



## zrm (Oct 11, 2006)

I like music, but I don't need or want it to be constantly blasting at me. Silence can be a good thing.

To each their own though.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

just on the way to the trail via bike or car, my go to track is Morning Sun by The Beautiful Girls. it never fails to get me in flow mode.


----------



## yoelmtb (Nov 18, 2012)

No music for me, I think is not safe!!!


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)




----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

Come to Daddy by Aphex Twin for solo night riding.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

I listened to Pandora one time on a solo ride and played it through my Jawbone Jambox.
I had it tuned to my Avett Brothers station. 
It was nice but I still find it better to leave the radio off and just enjoy nature. 
The bike is my opportunity to get away from motorized vehicles and electronics. 
I still take my phone with me in case their is an emergency but I even put it on airplane mode these days so the calls and texts won't bother me.


----------



## govertime (Apr 4, 2007)

put on 'RANDOM' - sorry, lame post but need to increase count to post new topic


----------



## hptmatt (Sep 19, 2005)

If I'm riding during a low-traffic time on a sparsely populated trail, I'll dig on some tunes. 

Mermen
GD
Ozric Tentacles
God Is An Astronaut
EITS
a good Digweed mix
Mark Farina Mushroom Jazz (any of the seven, they're all great)
The Orb

There's so many...


----------



## bridger (Dec 7, 2010)

gearwhine said:


> I really don't mean to be "that guy", but I have never understood riding with headphones.
> 
> It has nothing to do with hearing nature, being a spiritual experience (as some feel), or anything of that sort...but it has to do with safety of you and others. Can you hear people that want to pass? Can you hear someone yelling for help if they went off the trail and are hurt? Things of that sort. I have, personally, run into many problems with riders (and runners) with headphones.
> 
> I'm not telling people to not use them...do what you want. I just ask that if you do have headphones on...please don't phase out into your own world. Try to be even more attentive than you usually are.


+1 on that. I don't know how many times I come up on a rider or jogger & yelled "on your left!" with no response until I'm right next to them and see that they are off in another world with ear phones in . Then they are surprised and annoyed when you pass them.
I guess to each his own, but when I'm riding I'm perfectly happy with nature sounds, my thoughts, and the sound of my hub. I don't feel that I have to add the distraction of music.
Now, if I'm in the garage on the turbo trainer that's a different story. The louder the better!


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

bridger said:


> +1 on that. I don't know how many times I come up on a rider or jogger & yelled "on your left!" with no response until I'm right next to them and see that they are off in another world with ear phones in . Then they are surprised and annoyed when you pass them.
> I guess to each his own, but when I'm riding I'm perfectly happy with nature sounds, my thoughts, and the sound of my hub. I don't feel that I have to add the distraction of music.
> Now, if I'm in the garage on the turbo trainer that's a different story. The louder the better!


I use these:
AfterShokz Sportz M2 Open Ear Bone Conduction Sport Headphones. The Ultimate Sport Headphone that connects to most smart phones, including the iPhone.

I get my music and can hear everything around me at the same time. Great when you can also hear traffic while cycling to/from the trail.

-S


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

Killer Mike. I know you said no RAP but maybe you just need to listen to the good stuff. No radio crap. Killer Mike - That's Life Pt. 2 (Prod. By Smiff & Cash) - YouTube


----------



## jmike1487 (May 18, 2010)

govertime said:


> put on 'RANDOM' - sorry, lame post but need to increase count to post new topic


Thanks for nothing? Lol


----------



## ozzybmx (Jun 30, 2008)

govertime said:


> put on 'RANDOM' - sorry, lame post but need to increase count to post new topic


Theres a TEST forum for people to spam their first 10 posts.

Surely it not that hard to go look at some bike porn on here and tell people that their bike looks good.... thats the acceptable way to add nothing to the topic.


----------



## kjlued (Jun 23, 2011)

bridger said:


> +1 on that. I don't know how many times I come up on a rider or jogger & yelled "on your left!" with no response until I'm right next to them and see that they are off in another world with ear phones in . Then they are surprised and annoyed when you pass them.
> I guess to each his own, but when I'm riding I'm perfectly happy with nature sounds, my thoughts, and the sound of my hub. I don't feel that I have to add the distraction of music.
> Now, if I'm in the garage on the turbo trainer that's a different story. The louder the better!


Agree

Of course if they are in another world because they have their headphones in and get startled, then it is their own fault. However, it is annoying as hell to the person who wants to pass them and can't because they can't hear to get out of the way when you are politely trying to pass.



shibiwan said:


> I use these:
> AfterShokz Sportz M2 Open Ear Bone Conduction Sport Headphones. The Ultimate Sport Headphone that connects to most smart phones, including the iPhone.
> 
> I get my music and can hear everything around me at the same time. Great when you can also hear traffic while cycling to/from the trail.
> ...


That is better than the majority of people who use noise cancelling headphones but I would guess some things are still missed.(Not that I am criticizing the way you ride.)



govertime said:


> put on 'RANDOM' - sorry, lame post but need to increase count to post new topic


Great, you have been a member now for over 5 years and have 6 posts.

Keep up the good work and you will be able to post a topic in 3-4 more years.:thumbsup::lol:


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I don't get these people who can't hear while using clip over the back ear buds (I use some cheapo Sony units)... *just turn it down! * or get your hearing checked... Most ear bud type units are designed to allow outside noise in so you have outside world attention. If you use noise canceling headphones, well that is stupid in these conditions.
I use music as it helps me maintain a constant cadence and helps get my mind off things. I also ride VERY heavy multi use traffic trail and 90% of the time I'm the one coming up on people and they usually can't hear me even if they are wearing headphones or not. I just ummm.. SLOW DOWN!! someone yelling _"on the right" _is considered rude around here and will most likely end you up tangled up in some startled persons dog. 
I can hear just fine with my headphone on and often have short greetings/conversations with people while the music is playing, again I listen to it at a lower volume...

What i listen to,.. basically any classic rock


----------



## GelatiCruiser (Oct 11, 2012)

Tool. But i usually don't listen while riding. Need to hear all the people that want to pass me!


----------



## shredjekyll (Jun 3, 2012)

I personally like some hardcore music for the downhill sections of my rides. I tend to not listen to anything as Im riding up but once I get to a downhill section I pick a good song and rip it up. Nothing like some As I lay Dying or Parkway Drive to supplement some intense shredding.


----------



## Tone's (Nov 12, 2011)

I dont listen to music on the trail but if i was forced it would be
MOTHER LOVE BONE
TEMPLE OF THE DOG
JANES ADDICTION...

Carry on.....


----------



## Lupob6 (Apr 21, 2012)

The doors
Rage Against the Machine

Really enjoy listening to the doors when I'm on the trail it relaxes and focuses me


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

Podcast's about bikes and riding them.


----------



## JosephTX (Oct 24, 2012)

I have cut one of the ear phone buds off and listen to my music in one ear only. I can hear everything going on around me with no problem. I also get to listen to the music that pumps me up and keeps me going. 

Soundgarden
Nirvana
STP
Country music


----------



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I listen to alot of Smoke or Fire and the Lawrence Arms when riding. Pumps me up!


----------



## joshh (Nov 14, 2012)

kjlued said:


> Agree
> 
> Of course if they are in another world because they have their headphones in and get startled, then it is their own fault. However, it is annoying as hell to the person who wants to pass them and can't because they can't hear to get out of the way when you are politely trying to pass.


There's a solution to every problem... lol









I haven't been listening to headphones when riding for the same reason as many. I would prefer to hear my surroundings for whatever reason.
When jogging though my playlist is mostly old school hard rock like Metallica, Pantera, Megadeth, and Sabbath, with some semi-newer stuff like System of a Down and Drowning Pool. And I have a few select rap songs in as well. Anything with a strong, fast rhythme to keep me pumped.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

If it's a long grueling climbfest, then I listen to the *Die Antwoord *channel on Pandora:

'I FINK U FREEKY' by DIE ANTWOORD (Official) - YouTube


----------



## shibiwan (Sep 2, 2012)

kjlued said:


> That is better than the majority of people who use noise cancelling headphones but I would guess some things are still missed.(Not that I am criticizing the way you ride.)


None taken. The bone conduction headphones took some getting used to. Seems like the sound/music is coming from your head and yet still hear everything around me. Felt completely wierd. Turn it too loud and the pads start vibrating on your skin - feels irritiating/annoying, and everyone around you can hear the headphones at that point.

I listen to whatever depending on how I feel - AC/DC, Italian Opera, Led Zep, 5FDP, Vai/Satriani, Floyd, Daft Punk, Deathklok, U2, new stuff, old 70's rock, 80's crap.... blah blah... just to take my mind off how unfit I am and keep myself pedaling. LOL.

-S


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

Peter Paul and Mary


----------



## snowjnky (Oct 7, 2005)

jmike1487 said:


> what kind of music does everyone listen to while riding? i need some new bands to check out or maybe a new genre! I love listening to country and rock while riding not so much rap idk why lol.. any input would be great! thanks in advance!


was joking about PPandM (sort of)

I like tunes when I ride solo, I stay away from rap and rock while riding though, I do listen to hip hop most of the time off the bike.

On the bike I prefer

Mofro
Eric Lindell
Eric Clapton 
Bob Dylan 
Bob Marley

and for the DH 
Jazz Mafia
and PP&M ;


----------



## Eville140 (Nov 26, 2010)

Smartphone mounted on stem with pandora playing just loud enough for me to just hear. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## gearwhine (Aug 20, 2009)

Interesting...I'd say that's a decent compromise for the people that need music and the people that think like me. Without knowing any more than the webpage that you linked...I'd like to approve (as if my approval means anything more than squat).

Thanks for the link!



shibiwan said:


> I use these:
> AfterShokz Sportz M2 Open Ear Bone Conduction Sport Headphones. The Ultimate Sport Headphone that connects to most smart phones, including the iPhone.
> 
> I get my music and can hear everything around me at the same time. Great when you can also hear traffic while cycling to/from the trail.
> ...


----------



## GatorB (Jan 9, 2010)

So should def people be band from mountain biking or blind people? If I can hear your chain slapping I think my headphones are ok. 
Dropkick Murphys, Killigans , Me First and the Gimme Gimmes. Drednoughts, everything 80's Punk.


----------



## MTBNate (Apr 6, 2004)

I mainly listen to to music to drown out my labored gasping.


----------



## SoCalAl (Aug 29, 2004)

Lately I've been getting into Bob Mould's post Husker Du career, Sugar and solo stuff but some of it isn't that great for riding so I leave it off the playlist.
Newish rock-
Dead Weather
Tame Impala
Tuneyards (no, I'm not going to use the crazy capitalization)

Newish rap-
JJ Doom
Das Racist- this is probably my favorite riding music right now

I actually don't like anything too fast for riding, for running it's fine. The stuff that's always good-
Primal Scream
Pixies
The Cult
Fugazi
Built to Spill (the more upbeat stuff)
Beastie Boys of course

On road rides I really like listening to podcasts, the Slate ones are good and I like a couple of the non-serious NPR one too. One of my favorites is 99% Invisible, it's not about what you think it is, it is generally about design but he covers several topics.

To those who respond with snide comments about not riding with music, save it. Many of us ride responsibly with music and it's disrespectful to the OP. As others have pointed out, there are many ways to listen to music while riding safely and responsibly. I prefer riding with one earbud, I just bought a Short Bud from Far End Gear and it's awesome.


----------



## fahza29er (Jun 26, 2012)

Anything metal, heavy, thrash,speed death and what ever else they class as metal. If its fast and pounding great, makes me shred single track, for some reason I corner better with tunes.


----------



## voodoo5 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here's some "cyclist math-rock" / "no-wheels noise rock"


Vélooo "Même pas mal" | A Tant Rêver Du Roi Records


----------



## IntenseSense (Oct 13, 2012)

Spotify radio = better that pandora imho

Had a guy go off on me @ the local trails, it took him a few seconds to get my attention(so he could pass)instead of instantly, yes, because I had headphones on. I told him this is a state park for us all to enjoy, not a race. I have had people take their good ole time to let me pass that didn't have headphones on, so whatever..

thinking about putting a rearview mirror on my handlebars tho..


----------



## Rtony40 (Mar 19, 2012)

I like that idea


----------



## linkpurvis (Nov 22, 2012)

My playlist is mainly electronic in nature. Drum n' Bass is really good for the riding and some dubstep too. I have a few acoustic or rock songs in there too.

I made the mistake of starting out listening to music while riding so, as crazy and it sounds, it feels weird to not listen while on the bike. That being said though, I'm trying to phase myself off of it for safety's sake by just listening with one ear bud in. On my local trail which is pretty low traffic I listen with both in but my music is quite and the main thing I'm listening for is the stats my phone reads off to me every mile.


----------



## Scimitar (Jul 14, 2006)

I love to listen to dubstep, house, and trance while I ride.

Dubstep:
Excision Shambhala - any year especially this year's release
Never Say Die Series - NEVER SAY DIE RECORDS - Mixes

Trance:
A State of Trance with Armin Van Buuren
Around the World with Above and Beyond

House:
Essential Mix from BBC Radio 1
Essential Selection from BBC Radio 1


----------



## JoeyCapps (Sep 30, 2012)

Piratefly said:


> I've been digging dubstep recently...Swedish House Mafia, Knifeparty, Skrillex, Pendulum


what he said.


----------



## Wawawewa (Oct 1, 2012)

pure electronic.


----------



## cormy (Sep 11, 2010)

i listen to sort of instrumental electronic music. stuff like gramatik and maybe some chiller dubstep. I throw some reggae on there too.

I have

Little people
Gramatik
Rusko
Bonobo
Ronald Jenkees
Break Science
paper diamond

and thats about it.

I have a small ihome speaker that looks like an acordion. Earbuds arent too safe, and I hate being unable to hear.

heres a nice climbing song  its fun in races to have music on the speaker for everyone to enjoy.


----------



## Tincup69 (Sep 5, 2012)

I just bought a BoomBotix Boombot 2 to use with my Motoactv and I like it so far. I use it at a very low volume as to not disturb anyone else and also so I can still hear my surroundings. The best of both worlds.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

gearwhine said:


> I really don't mean to be "that guy", but I have never understood riding with headphones.
> 
> It has nothing to do with hearing nature, being a spiritual experience (as some feel), or anything of that sort...but it has to do with safety of you and others. Can you hear people that want to pass? Can you hear someone yelling for help if they went off the trail and are hurt? Things of that sort. I have, personally, run into many problems with riders (and runners) with headphones.
> 
> I'm not telling people to not use them...do what you want. I just ask that if you do have headphones on...please don't phase out into your own world. Try to be even more attentive than you usually are.


It's really not that difficult! O-tus Safe Sounds. You can hear your music *and* everything around you. I use them and they're great. if I'm riding with friends I leave them at home. However a 2-3 hour solo training rides and riding solo the majority of the time is made much better with music. With these helmet speakers you can hear the music and everything around you. something else that's also key -- I've used them when riding with friends a time or two and my friends have never been able to hear my music--even when listening for it. Neat product (and NO I don't work for them) 

O-tus Safe Sounds Helmet Speakers


----------



## jij0226 (Jan 31, 2012)

For those tough rides, or to get pumped up, Ima have to Say Rage Against the Machine:thumbsup:


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

I cant say i enjoy listening to music on single track, i like to ride because its quiet and i can just hear and observe nature (and i like being able to hear the chirp of my breaks the dirt under my wheels). how ever for the 45min to 2 hours to the top of the trail system up the logging roads it helps keep my timing and clears my head. I much rather be Bs'ing with random people that i come across, but when no ones around ninja tunes compilations are great random shuffles with some good beats.

But i mean honestly the only real answer is skinny puppy, its appropriate for any situation. =p


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

Madball, Sick of it All, the first Wutang record, The Pogues, Motorhead.


----------



## bamwa (Mar 15, 2010)

grateful dead, phish, phil and friends, widespread panic
mostly live shows 
(hippy rollers unite!)
soundgarden johnny cash slayer ween and whatever too

as for music haters on the trail... until you all get bells and ding ding around blind corners
like I do, pipe down. it is possible to keep the music low enough to hear trail and bike sounds. Seriously though I think every rider needs to use a bell. It helps fellow trail users know you are coming. (unless they have earphones in) ((paradox alert))


----------



## RobinGB (Oct 23, 2011)

bamwa1 said:


> grateful dead, phish, phil and friends, widespread panic
> mostly live shows
> (hippy rollers unite!)
> soundgarden johnny cash slayer ween and whatever too
> ...


My bear bell has saved me so many collisions, especial when riding solo. You will always hear a group hooting and yelling as hey ride, but solo riders are like ghosts.


----------



## steveholt! (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been listening to:
lusine - by this sound
metronomy - corinne
the national - all the wine
darwin deez - (800) human
breakbot - why
hot chip - flutes
apparat - a violent sky
delicious vinyl all stars - what's up fatlip
edward sharpe - home
Moderat - a new error


----------



## CFStewie (Oct 2, 2007)

The whole Wolfmother selftitled album Wolfmother is pretty awesome. Just press play and let it go...

On the mix I've been listening to lately is:

Too Close - Alex Clare
I Fink U Freeky - Die Antwoord
Feel So Close - Calvin Harris
Dont Gotta Work It Out - Fritz and the Tantrums
How you like me now - The Heavy
Yeah Yeah - Willy Moon
Discotech - Young Love
Bang Bang Bang - Mark Ronson and the Business International
Sail - AWOLNATION


----------



## uglyguy2 (Jun 20, 2012)

There are other alternatives to headphones/earbuds if you want to listen to music while riding. I bought a little speaker thingy at walmart for about 7 bucks. I put it in my camelbak and it's quite a bit louder than my iPhone speaker which you can't hear at all, but still not so loud I can't hear other trail users.

Whether or not I fire up the tunes depends on my mood. But if I do, the Life Cycles soundtrack usually makes for some good riding music. Or heavy music with groove like Bolt Thrower.


----------



## R+P+K (Oct 28, 2009)

I personally, don't listen to music when I ride. I want all my senses focused on the job at hand.


----------



## Flat Again??? (Dec 24, 2012)

Nice to see a couple people mention *Die Antwoord*! My personal bike theme for the last few months has been: "Jealousy, makes you nasty...IN YOUR FACE!"

I love to spin the pedals faster when it gets to the "Fok off! Fok jou!" part. :madmax:


----------



## NicoleB (Jul 21, 2011)

i dont do it much anymore. i think i'm getting paranoid about hearing noises around me. i once had earbuds in, and stopped to look around, then turned around and a stranger (another rider) was RIGHT behind me! i screamed at him (surprised). Anyway, i just hit random on my ipod. the great part is, when the RIGHT song comes on when you're flowing on singletrack. Picture music that follows the trail, if that makes sense.

btw, Queens of the stone age, Rage Against the Machine, Porcupine Tree, Tool, few scattered hip hop songs, but mostly 90's rock/grunge fills the ol' pod.


----------



## 007 (Jun 16, 2005)

As much as I love music, I don't enjoy listening to a speaker while I ride, and I'll never ride with earbuds in. I need to hear what's going on around me. I was involved in an incident with a fellow forum member where had I had ear buds in, that member might not be with us today.


----------



## Zaf (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm one of those "the only music you should listen to out riding is the sound of your tyres on the dirt" types.
From an enjoyment point of view, I ride to get away from everything, that seclusion of bike and bush. From a safety point of view I like to be able to hear my bike and anything else around it, lets me know what's going on.


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

When I'm on the trails (AM or DH) or road, I don't listen to music. I like the natural sounds (wind, crackling sounds, animals, my own breathing etc). For safety on DH or on the road, I need to hear riders or traffic approaching.

When I'm indoors spinning or on a trainer... that's a different story. I love music to break the monotony and spin to different tempos. I have a wide range of music (classic rock, and 80's. 90's alt rock, punk, grunge. ) If its got a good beat or catchy riff I like get into in


----------



## Gundam168 (Dec 19, 2012)

On A High - Duncan Sheik

on a loop


----------



## nightops (Dec 17, 2004)

JosephTX said:


> I have cut one of the ear phone buds off and listen to my music in one ear only. I can hear everything going on around me with no problem. I also get to listen to the music that pumps me up and keeps me going.
> 
> Soundgarden
> Nirvana
> ...


This- i've found the best pair of earbuds with decent bass and inline controls so that u can adjust volume or pause, skip while your listening. I agree with all the mx choices except the country! : )


----------



## zgroove (Feb 10, 2009)

Don't ride dirt with music, but on my road/training rides I just download some mixes from the free Podcasts on my Iphone and just put the hammer down. There are some excellent mixes, plus other musical genres out there. Best of all its free!


----------



## mortalsaint (Apr 11, 2013)

totally agree! check out deadmau5, tut tut child, and def. skrillex


----------



## specialfreakinstein (Apr 8, 2013)

Just put Judas Priest "Breaking The Law" on repeat and see what happens.


----------



## nOOky (May 13, 2008)

I generally only listen to hard rock, alternative, and older rap. I'm 45 so many people think that's odd, but I was sick of the 80's music already during the 80's.

I generally don't listen to music on marked mountain bike trails, but if I'm out gravel grinding it is on. I do wear earbuds most of the time, but the music is off where appropriate and I leave the earbuds in because too much cold wind gives me ear aches, but I can still hear fine. 

I don't freak when I run upon another bikers with music going, I just pass them when I can or whatever. Generally it scares the heck out of them if I let out a blood curdling scream to get their attention.


----------



## dfiler (Feb 3, 2004)

Interesting, pretty much nobody rides with headphones around here. The trails are busy and you really need to be able to hear and be heard by other trail users. 

Some walkers haven't figured this out yet and get really startled even when I ding my bell, slow down and pass giving them a wide berth. There's nothing you can do not to startle them when they can't hear anything and have their back turned. Thankfully most of those people stay off of the single track.


----------



## criscobike (Feb 21, 2013)

One my bike mix right now:
On the Move (Bart Rock the Club) - Barthezz
The Signal - BertycoX
Maximal Crazy - DJ Tiesto
C'mon - Tiesto
Young Lovers - Love Grenades
Get On - Mowwai
The Good Life - Three Days Grace
Panama - Van Halen
Get Out Alive - Three Days Grace
Animal - Pearl Jam
Even Flow - Pearl Jam
Technologic - Daft Punk
Land Of Confusion - Disturbed
Handlebars - Flobots
Bangarang - Skrillex
Keep Up - Hypercrush
Mota - Offspring
The Meaning of Life - Offspring
Magneto - Henry Jackman
Illmerica - Wolfgang Gartner
Lick the Rainbow - Mord Fustang
Daybreak -Overwerk
Relaps - Overwerk
Odyssey - Overwerk
The Nth - Overwerk
Contact - Overwerk

I am usually training for XC races so I use a lot of high energy stuff. I have a large amount of stuff I rotate in and out too. I just discovered Overwerk and really like it hence the multiple tracks.


----------



## tyh83 (Apr 4, 2011)

I usually have the Ipod on shuffle too, but some bands include;
Dead Sara - Weatherman
Zepplin - Ramble On
Stompin Tom - Sudbury Saturday Night

A great song i usually play on the speakers before a race is Neil Diamond - Sweet Caroline....

Such a fun song to get into peoples heads.


----------



## DirtyHank (Jul 2, 2012)

I actually prefer texting while riding. 

Great music thread! 

Hank :thumbsup:


----------



## kope007 (Mar 5, 2013)

I've been using a Bluetooth headset. It doesn't get real loud and leaves one ear open. I'm also on call a lot for work.

Been playing Jack White Blunderbuss.


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

While I dont ride with music playing, I do drive to the trailhead with music to pump me up. To name a few:

Sabaton
Falconer
Twilightning
Alestorm
Dragonforce
Astral Doors
WinterSun
Demons & Wizards
Requiem(Finland)
The list could go on for ages. But basically all things powermetal. High pitched vocals, lightning fast guitars, thundering drums, intense keyboarding. Oh yeah. Thats the stuff.


----------



## sxshep (Jul 17, 2011)

gearwhine said:


> I really don't mean to be "that guy", but I have never understood riding with headphones.
> 
> It has nothing to do with hearing nature, being a spiritual experience (as some feel), or anything of that sort...but it has to do with safety of you and others. Can you hear people that want to pass? Can you hear someone yelling for help if they went off the trail and are hurt? Things of that sort. I have, personally, run into many problems with riders (and runners) with headphones.
> 
> I'm not telling people to not use them...do what you want. I just ask that if you do have headphones on...please don't phase out into your own world. Try to be even more attentive than you usually are.


I'm the same way... most of my riding is done in downtown cities, late at night (11pm-5am). No way I'd plug music into my head, not only to hear traffic but anyone running up on me.


----------



## 90minIPA (Apr 13, 2010)

*plugged in*

I just don't get headphones while biking thing. I love music, play guitar, blah, blah, but it seems that besides the issue of not be able to hear anyone approaching from behind ... they are disconnected to other trail users and it comes off as being rude.. I'll say "Hey, how ya doing?" and get no response then I realize they are tuned out. Isn't there enough noise in our worlds. I just love following a hiker for ... what seems a great distance going 3mph and scaring the Shiite out of them once they notice I'm wanting to get around them. A biker with helmet, sunglasses and other gear already sets themselves apart from peds and earpods send a message of "I don't need to communicate with fellow trail users.. I'm doing my thing." Headphones are also a bad idea for your ears..... unless very careful... but to each his/her own. I do know we are all trying to decompress from our busy stressful days... so it's good we're all out on the trail... Happy Trails!


----------



## grega (Apr 2, 2007)

I'm not much for headphones either. That's why I carry one of these:









It's pretty rad because you can just carry a couple extra tapes and listen all day long!


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

I have my iPod set on shuffle. One minute I'm chilling out to Jack Johnson, at one with nature, taking in the scenery, serene and at peace with the world. Next thing you know I'm listening to Rage Against the Machine!!! Angry at the world, grinding up climbs, shredding downhills, powering through the turns! LOL


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

grega said:


> I'm not much for headphones either. That's why I carry one of these:
> 
> View attachment 795730
> 
> ...


Awesome!!!

Which shoulder do you mount it on? I hold mine with my right arm mounted on my right shoulder. It can get a little tricky steering with just one arm on the handlebar when the terrain gets a little more technical but worth it for the awesome sounds and associated street/trail cred! :thumbsup:


----------



## Combatcm (Nov 15, 2005)

I change songs too much to listen. If i am at the base of a long hill and i get a song i don't want to listen to it breaks my concentration...so i don't bother.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

Just made a playlist for this weekend, the list of the artists (songs are numerous):

Infected Mushroom
Agonoize
Skrillex
Disturbed
Limp Bizkit
Kid Rock
Crazy Town
Dethklok
Oddsprite
Grendel
Lords of Acid
Cake
Prodigy
311
Combichrist
KMFMD
POD
VNV Nation
Korn
Rammstein
Rod Zombie
Eisenfunk

Odd tastes of music, I know :\

Some others on the ipod include Vanessa Mae, Bach, and Mozart


----------



## Mstate060 (Jan 11, 2011)

Black Keys
Dave Matthews Band
Incubus
Red Hot Chili Peppers
Some Linkin Park, some Blink 182 (depending on the mood)

Typically stay in the rock genre. Rap doesnt do it for me on the trail.


----------



## grega (Apr 2, 2007)

Kiwi.. I assume you the reason you use your right is because you're on the other side of the world. Up here it's on the left... otherwise breaking is pretty tricky.,

I think all the chicks dig it too because they're always staring at me.


----------



## RandomGuyOnABike (Mar 5, 2013)

NicoleB said:


> i dont do it much anymore. i think i'm getting paranoid about hearing noises around me. i once had earbuds in, and stopped to look around, then turned around and a stranger (another rider) was RIGHT behind me! i screamed at him (surprised). Anyway, i just hit random on my ipod. the great part is, when the RIGHT song comes on when you're flowing on singletrack. Picture music that follows the trail, if that makes sense.
> 
> btw, Queens of the stone age, Rage Against the Machine, Porcupine Tree, Tool, few scattered hip hop songs, but mostly 90's rock/grunge fills the ol' pod.


I'm the same way NicoleB; check these out, as they're perfect for bike-riding:

AfterShokz Sportz M2 Open Ear Bone Conduction Sport Headphones. The Ultimate Sport Headphone that connects to most smart phones, including the iPhone.


----------



## mk.ultra (Jul 17, 2012)

If I want some serious motivation I listen to Two Steps From Hell. No contest for epicness.






Otherwise I'll usually just listen to some type of electronica, usually trance, dubstep, prog house, or drum n bass.






Pink Floyd and other relaxing stuff can be amazing for slower rides.


----------



## Kiwi_GR_Biker (Nov 17, 2012)

grega said:


> Kiwi.. I assume you the reason you use your right is because you're on the other side of the world. Up here it's on the left... otherwise breaking is pretty tricky.,
> 
> *I think all the chicks dig it too because they're always staring at me.*


Oh yeah the chicks love it. Every ride I get handed phone numbers by hot chicks on the trail. Being a married man of course I just discard the numbers at the end of my ride. The worst was when a bevy of babes began snatching and clutching at my baggies in a frenzied attack. :yikes: It was all a bit unseemly but luckily being on a 29er I was able to accelerate away and leave them in my wake. Ok I lost one of my spare cassettes from my baggies pocket but other than that I emerged unscathed, beatbox still blaring. :thumbsup:


----------



## LTT777 (Mar 29, 2013)

I realized very quickly when I started riding that headphones were really unsafe, especially in my area that has a very prominent cycling culture. I pretty much accepted that I would not be listening to music when I ride when I stumbled upon this thread and found these OneGood™ Earphones - Far End Gear™ Products for outdoor enthusiasts - earbuds, earphones, and earbud tips. linked on the first page. I got two different models and they really great thus far. Obviously only listening in one ear the music wont engulf you as much, but the sound quality is good considering and I'm still able to hear everything around me. They make for a pretty good compromise for MTBing and headphones IMO.


----------



## The Yetti (Dec 22, 2005)

For some sustained climbing I like to listen to some Citizen Cope, otherwise, I love the sound of my tires on the trail!


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

I don't normally listen to music while I ride. I normally listen to audiobooks. Right now, I'm listening to "the Sea Wolf" by Jack London. I just finished "Dracula". Don't knock it before you try it!!!


----------



## shamrok (Aug 2, 2012)

Generally don't listen to music while riding, but when riding @ night I have a thing about listening to Portishead while meandering the black morass


----------



## goatman2304 (Jun 4, 2011)

I use Pandora when I ride....I have been on a kick of listening to "Cypress Hill Radio". I really don't care much for rap, at least today's new stuff, but Cypress Hill Radio plays some of the best rap ever made and that stuff has a great beat for some nice flowwwwy single track sessions!!


----------



## goatman2304 (Jun 4, 2011)

Jim_bo said:


> I don't normally listen to music while I ride. I normally listen to audiobooks. Right now, I'm listening to "the Sea Wolf" by Jack London. I just finished "Dracula". Don't knock it before you try it!!!


My wife likes audiobooks too while we ride, she's been listening to Fifty Shades of Grey...we don't even get 2 miles in before we have to pull off and ditch the riding shorts....


----------



## Corbinworks (Aug 15, 2011)

likeaboss said:


> +1 for Pandora.


Every time...and I just picked up some Bluetooth Headphones : Bluetooth Stereo Headphones Sports : Android Bluetooth Stereo Headset Headphones : iPhone Bluetooth Headphones : iPod Bluetooth Headphones : Jaybirdgear.com They have been great on the trails..never some out of my ears even on the hardest trails..


----------



## Jim_bo (Jul 31, 2011)

goatman2304 said:


> My wife likes audiobooks too while we ride, she's been listening to Fifty Shades of Grey...we don't even get 2 miles in before we have to pull off and ditch the riding shorts....


I guess I know what the next book I'm getting for my wife!!


----------



## weaverwins (Dec 28, 2008)

Google music just announced their pandora-like spotify-like radio option so now in addition to music I own, can stream and find new artists as well as I did with Pandora (never used spotify much).

More options are great.


----------



## wmac (Sep 29, 2010)

I listen to podcasts like Dave Ramsey, 99% Invisible, Snap Judgement and others.


----------

